# A Busy Day Making Jigs



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Today has been a pretty busy day for me. I had to call it quits and put my tools away… because it got dark out. I really can't wait to get a dedicated workshop. Working out in the yard really sucks. It was a beautiful day out and I spent most of it out making sawdust.

Project 1:
Today I was able to make two picture frames. 
Project 2: 
The frames got me working on a picture frame jig. Unfortunately it's not totally complete. I thought I needed some extra hardware but while working on my next project I realized I had everything I needed. 
Project 3:
I have a lot of reclaimed wood and I don't have a planer so I decided to make a jig to allow me to use my router to plane some of the boards down. I was about to put the last set of screws in the router carriage when I made a realization… I made it too deep. So I guess I will finish that up tomorrow. 
Project 4: (sort of)
I made a template for picture frames.

I would have taken pictures… but I ran out of light. Maybe I'll run out to the garage and see if I can get some pics to add. If not… I'll post tomorrow when they are complete.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Its not that you sid not get pictures …..its the fact that you were doing something that you enjoyed doing and shared it with us. Keep working on your dreams and lets us know how things work out. I enjoy your stories of honesty and knowledge gained along the way


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Kudos on getting a lot done in a day! 

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like a good day to me

Have you tried a scrub plane?

jamie


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I know what you mean about working until late, it's hard to turn loose huh? LOL

Can't wait to see the frames.


----------



## kop (Jul 29, 2012)

I would really like to see pics. of the picture frame jig.
Thanks and Take Care


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jigs are great tools that make our work much easier.Good choice of projects. For those of us who complain about not having enough room in our shop, stop and think about Angie working out in her yard. More power to you Angie keep on chugging


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I have nothing but admiration for your discipline, dedication, and perseverance in working in less then ideal conditions. You will go far : ))


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like a full plate. Can't wait to see the pics…..


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

AngieO,

Ignore what ALongIron said about not getting pictures. After all, NO PICTURES it DIDN'T HAPPEN…

Just kidding. But we do like pictures.

Sounds like you had a very productive day yesterday.

Sounds like you have the same kind of shop I do.

Have FUN!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement I sure had a lot of fun. Looks like today is going to be super busy day and I won't get to work. That's the negative part of working outside. I have to set up tables and carry everything out to work. And then when i have to leave…..carry it all back in so I have to pack it all up again. Today I won't be able to do that.

Jamie… What's a scrub planer?

kop… I need to install the hardware still and then my clamping jig for picture frames will be one. Lol! I hope it works. Wish me luck!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Herb… Lol!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Herb beat me to it! NO PICTURES IT DIDN'T HAPPEN ;-)


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

It's really hard to really be rolling on multiple projects & then have a day you can't get out there & work. So the projects keep rolling around in your head & it's hard to focus on anything else. I admire your enthusiasm & energy.


----------

